# شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك



## fagrelsabah (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا فديو يشرح كيم يمكن فك الهارد ديسك القديم او التالف لاستخدامه والاستفادة من مكوناته 
وخاصة المغناط القوية له +للتجارب وعمل مولدات الكهرباء 


ولها عدد خاصة للفك 
والهارد ديسك القديم جدا 3 او 4 جيجا يوجد به تلك المغانط باحجام كبير جدا عن الهارد ديسك الحديث 


الفديو 

p2 recycling drills hard drives for generators and platters


والرابط 

p2 recycling drills hard drives for generators and platters
p2 recycling drills hard drives for generators and platters


----------



## البلال80 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا غالي ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه دوما


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

البلال80 قال:


> مشكور يا غالي ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه دوما


وجزاك الله خيرا اخى على التنبية

اليكم الرابط مرة اخرى 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBvpquUPg8c

وان تعطل لسبب ما فاخذ اسم الفديو ضعه فى جوجل وستجده على الكثير جدا من المواقع ويمكنك مشاهدته وكذالك على يتيوب 
ضع الاسم به وسوى بحث عنه 
وخذه حتى نسخ ولصق 
الاسم 
*P3 RECYCLING DRILLS HARD DRIVES FOR GENERATORS AND PLATTERS*


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

10x


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرآ اخي الكريم والرابط الثاني يعمل مع تحياتي وشكرآ:20:


----------



## hebaa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## iraqian (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مثير فعلا لكن ارجوا من الاخوة مهندسي الكهرباء ان يشرحوا لنا كيف نعمل كهرباء ذي تردد متغير وما هو التردد الذي تفصل بها جزيئات الماء


----------



## abbo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

iraqian قال:


> موضوع مثير فعلا لكن ارجوا من الاخوة مهندسي الكهرباء ان يشرحوا لنا كيف نعمل كهرباء ذي تردد متغير وما هو التردد الذي تفصل بها جزيئات الماء



الموضوع مختلف لكن التردد
12-22 ميقا هيرتز والدائرة تم التطرق اليها في موضوعات ومنتديات اخري مثل منتديات التقنية ابحث عنها


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

